# Honda G300 7HP Problem



## Quailtail (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 7HP G300 engine on my rototiller and it is very hard starting. Carb has been taken off and cleaned, however I am not sure it is adjusted correctly. Nothing in the manual about the settings. Does anyone know what the correct settings are?

New plug and plenty of fire, so it has to be a gas issue.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Need more info. sounds like a residential tiller? If so i can't help but I'm sure someone else can. post make and model of tiller. seriel number on engine also


----------



## Quailtail (Apr 18, 2009)

It is a residential tiller, model FR700 7hp G300, ser 1160863. Oil bath air cleaner. You crank and crank and crank, it will finally hit and act like it is going to start and eventually it will start and run.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.user-manual-search.com/download.aspx?id=344&itemid=31489

according to them 1400 (-+150). depending how old it is, and if its never been done i would say valves need adjustment before it will start up better, and if you haven't tried it a new spark plug if anything. also if it has a spark arrestor in the muffler i would definitely clean that as well with a new air filter. with out knowing how old it is or maintenance you've done i would check all those places.


----------

